# Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2011)

Wir haben ja den Thread "Günstigangler".Wird ja auch kräftig
diskutiert.In Anlehnung daran möchte ich mal von euch wissen welche alten Geräte bei euch noch im Einsatz sind,die
ihr um nichts in der Welt gegen Neukram ersetzen würdet.
Der Preisfaktor soll keine Rolle spielen.:m


Ich fange mal an:

Shakespeare Bootsrute Ugly Stick ca. 30 Jahre alt
Shimano Power Loop Teleruten, sicher auch über 20 Jahre alt
Holger Menne 3-teilige Telecarp auch locker um die 15 Jahre alt


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carphunter1678 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

so einen trööööt gibt es schon


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> so einen trööööt gibt es schon


 

Welchen,wenn ja,einen 2. (meinen) brauchen wir wirklich nicht und wird dann geschlossen werden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Ein zweiter Trööt schadet aber auch nicht!

Ich habe da von Hardy eine Fibatuberute zum Friedfischangeln (nicht das ich nicht den Typ wüsste, aber es ist ein Eigenaufbau aus den 70ern mit eben diesem Blank), die Abu Ledgerlite, aus der alten Serie von Drennan die Specialist, die Carp Light, eine gespließte Hechtspinnrute von Tokoz/Cz. Dazu die Fangmaschine von DAM, alte Mitchell 300A, Abu C6, Quick 330, etc.

Alles sehr liebgewonnene Sachen, die 100%ige Verlässlichkeit bewiesen haben, teilweise über Jahrzehnte. Also etwas, das modernstes Highendgerät noch erbringen muss!


----------



## vermesser (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Eine ungefähr 15 Jahre alte Bolorute von Silstar, die ich niemals nie freiwillig hergeben werde. Dazu noch eine entsprechende, etwas kräftigere beringte Stippe von DAM, die locker 20 Jahre alt ist...meine erste beringte Rute.

Zwei DAM EXCEL, die mittlerweile auch gut zehn Jahre alt sein müssten, die besten und bewährtesten Posen-Aalruten, die es gibt die auch schon Karpfen, Welse, Hechte, Zander und Quappen in den Kescher befördert haben, dazu Schleien und Klodeckel und alles, was sonst so beißt.

Zwei Balzer Laser Rollen, vor 15 Jahren schon billig, aber immer noch topfit und jedes Jahr im Einsatz.

Zwei olle Grundruten von Moritz nebst passenden Rollen...seit 2001 im Einsatz, immer noch blitzeblank und topfit...dabei wars damals schon nix super Tolles. Sie haben schon bei Wind und Wetter, bei Eis und Sonnenschein ihren Dienst getan, mussten manches Jahr ungepflegt überstehen und sind doch immer noch kleine Schätzchen wenn es auf Aal und Karpfen mit dem Grundblei geht.


----------



## NickAdams (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

2 Rhino Zebco X-Tra, 270 cm, 300 Gramm Wurfgewicht, 1997 gekauft zum Wallerangeln und einfach unverwüstlich.

2 Rhino X-Tra Teleruten zum Karpfenangeln, 1995 gekauft und aus nostalgischen Gründen ab un zu noch in Gebrauch. 

1 Fieberglasrute zum Bootsangeln, 180 cm,  Wurfgewicht unbekannt aber schützungsweise 100gr, 1981 in England gekauft. Meine erste Rute. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Was ich nie mehr hergeben möchte sind meine Quantum Energy Rollen... 
http://img211.*ih.us/img211/9628/qenergy.jpg

Die obere hab ich mir als Jungangler mal für 50,- DM (glaube es waren 50.. auf jeden Fall nicht viel) aus dem Restposten-Regal mitgenommen... hatte damals keine Ersatzspule dabei und war deswegen günstiger.

Die untere ist die Energy Metal, die hochwertigere... habe ich für... und das ist kein Scherz... 10€, in Worten: Zehn Euro INKL. Geflochtener Schnur auf einem Flohmarkt erstanden... 

Habe die Rolle erst im vergangenen Jahr wieder 2 Wochen intensiv in Nordnorwegen zum Pilken etc. genutzt, außerdem ist sie meine Lieblings-Spinnrolle fürs Süßwasser... denn selbst wenn ich nichts fange, kann ich mich dann immer noch freuen, dass ich so ne geile Rolle für so wenig Geld habe


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Eine Yad Bologna 7.oom, gekauft ca. 1992.
Viel von dem alten DDr-Krempel von vorher war nicht so dass man es weiterhin brauchte. Klare Ausnahme die Bücher welche besser zu lesen sind als viele "westliche" und heutige.

Ich suche noch so eine (auch andere Längen) falls jemand eine loswerden will.


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Balzer Fibrex Rotauge - beringte Stippe

DAM Telefino Superleicht - Matchrute

Beide Ruten müssten von ende der `80er, Anfang `90er sein.

Hab` dann noch ne uralte kleine Shimanorolle mit Kampfbremse.


----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Zebco Travel Stick Tele Mini Ruten.....
unschlagbare" immerdabei "Ruten hochwertig ,haltbar und superkurz geteilet...passt in jede Jackentasche:q 
Vom Rotauge bis zum Hecht schon alles mitgefangen


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Zwei "Nocom Carp 2 1/2 Lbs." Karpfenruten in 360 cm.

Nehme ich für fast alles, vom Forellensee übers Karpfenangeln bis zum Lightpilken vom Kleinboot.

Wer davon noch welche rumliegen hat : Immer her damit.


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Ich hab noch meine erste Telerute die mir damals mein Nachbar gekauft hat.
Eine Shakespaer in 3m mit 60gr Wurfgewicht.
Die hat jetzt 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel.:vik:


----------



## heinrich (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Meine beiden DAM Magic Superleicht Matchruten, 4,20m von 1982.
Die habe ich schon um den halben Globus geschleppt...längst stehen andere "bessere" Ruten im Schrank, aber eben auch meistens da .

Eine Fiberglas Rute von Sportex, Anfang der 80 er 3,00m mit Gewindering
Korkgriff hellgrüner Blank. Einfach geil.

PS: DAM Magic Superleicht: Teile oder Ruten kaufe ich jederzeit.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Anfang der 90er ging ich zusammen mit meinem Vater das erste Mal angeln. Da ich damals als Schüler kaum Geld hatte, schenkte mir mein Vater eine neue Rolle. Eine Shimano ZX 1010.
Sie wurde ca.1990 das erste Mal auf den Markt gebracht und es waren damals richtig hochwertige Rollen.





Nach ner langen Pause habe ich ja nun im letzten Jahr wieder angefangen zu angeln. Und die Rolle verwende ich heute an meiner Posenrute. Da mein Vater vor drei Jahren gestorben ist, hat die Rolle einen ganz besonderen Wert für mich.

Grüße


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

moin..

nicht missen möchte ich:

-meine alte dam airway-tele- 100-200g
fürs platte angeln vom kutter..
schon ziemlich abgerockt..aber hält...

- dam quick 550, dam quick 2002
1 x monsterwinde fürs grobe und 1 xsalzwasser spinnen,grund angeln/fluss

-shakespeare wonder reel multirolle/baitcaster
& shakespeare sigma multirolle

ick liebe dat alte zeuchs...

ist einfach solide konstruiert
und gute mechanik...

greetz
lars


----------



## Allrounder0872 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Moinsen,

Also da hab ich auch noch was im Schrank entdeckt|bigeyes

Zwei Bootsuten die ich von meinem Vater habe. Die Ruten müßten jetzt so 40-45 Jahre aufm Buckel haben eine DAM Holiday WG 100-200g Länge: 1.80m
Eine Cormoran, das Mordell ist nicht mehr zu entziffern, sie ist 1,50m lang und hat ein WG von 300-400g, sonrichtig alter Besenstil noch.

Ich glaub aber die Krönung habe ich mal per Zufall gekauft. Nachdem von einem damaligen Kollegen der Opa starb habe ich einiges der Angelgerät bekommen unteranderem eine Shimano MR-393 mit einer alten Karman Rolle die Rute is voll aus Glasfaser. Leider weiss ich von der Rute das alter nicht was mich allerdings sehr Interessieren würde, also raus mit den Infos.


----------



## Downbeat (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Meine allererste Rute (müsste von 93/94 sein) geht immernoch mit wenn noch nicht abzusehen ist was am Gewässer geht. Das ist ne alte Tele in 3m mit 30-60gr von EFT immer mit der gleichen Rolle (ne alte Okuma) mit 20 oder 22 Schnur drauf. Damit geht alles ausser Hecht.(wegen der Schnur halt)
Ausserdem nehm ich oft meine Lieblingsrolle mit, ne ef35B Graphite von Silstar (von der ich glücklicherweise vor kurzem eine zweite bei ebay schiessen konnte:vik
So langsam aber sicher entwickelt sich ausserdem die DAM SLS1 die ich letztes Jahr restauriert hab zu einem kleinen Favoriten für die Grundangelei.


----------



## alexxx (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Zum Wallerfischen die Shakespeare Sigmas 080 Größe. Erst kürzlich wieder eine für einen Freund "aufbereitet" und was soll ich sagen: läuft satt, hat eine Mörderbremse und gibt es i.d.R. für 50 Eus. Nichts gegen die Fin-Nor, aber die Sigmas gebe ich nicht mehr her.

A.


----------



## Yoshi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Shimano Aerocast Rollen mit dem Holzkurbelknauf (ca. 16 Jahre alt), dazu zwei Drennan Light Carp (ca. 13 Jahre alt).


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

moin
habe noch ein paar alte schinken im schuppen und bis auf die wandrute noch alle selten, aber im einsatz:

handgespließte, handsignierte tonkinrute, vor 18 jahren auf einem flohmarkt in fr gekauft, alter unbekannt (hängt anne wand)

yad specimen rom, deutlich über 20 jahre (?? weiß nicht mehr genau)

shimano custom gt 2500 x mit kampfbremse ca. 26 jahre alt
schade, dass kampfbremsen heute kaum noch angeboten werden.

DAM quick ca 40 jahre alt, (meine erste angelrolle) laufruhe und aufwicklung mit den heutigen rollen nicht zu vergleichen, aber die bremse 1. sahne ruckfrei.

multirolle von penn ca 27 jahre (meine erste multirolle) kein schnickschnack aber robust evergreen hält 1000 jahre.

kopfsteckrute (wettkampfrute aus ddr-zeiten) zum köderfischstippen reicht se allemal

gruss achim


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Bei dem "alten G'raffl" kommt ja noch dazu, dass einen gemeinsame Erinnerungen "verbinden"... "Weißt du noch, du krumper Stecken, damals die schöne Schleie...!?"


----------



## Hansa-Fan (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei dem "alten G'raffl" kommt ja noch dazu, dass einen gemeinsame Erinnerungen "verbinden"... "Weißt du noch, du krumper Stecken, damals die schöne Schleie...!?"


 

bingo habe mit meiner alten penn die ersten und einzigen conger meines lebens gefangen, dat macht die rolle "unwegwerfbar"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Meine Effzett-Blinker - Sammlung

Die EnergyMetal-Rollen von Quantum, die auch Franz schon beschrieben hat.

Die alte 4er TurboSpin von Sportex (auch irgendwas um 10 oder 15 Jahre her) ..


----------



## Fechtus68 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Alt, bewährt, unersetzlich? Ich hatte einen Onkel, der ganz fanatischer Angler war. Der hatte vor 40 Jahren schon Gerät aus Schweden, England...bestellt-aber nie gefischt! Der hatte seine 3-4 Ruten die immer am Wasser waren-den Rest hatte er einfach nur in seinem Besitz! Ich schätze mal dass da bei meiner Tante im Keller noch ca. 20-30 Ruten in den Transportrohren original verpackt stehen. Alles Abu, Sportex, Daiwa und, und , und...Auch Rollen (ABU Cardinal-die grün weißen) hat der sicher auch noch 10-15 ungefischt und verpackt im Keller liegen! Ich hätte das 'alte Gelumps' gerne-aber irgendwie schafft es meine Tante nicht sich zu trennen. Naja-hoffe irgenwann werd ich es doch mal bekommen! Kollegen die das Lager schon gesehen haben fragen regelmäßig ob sich nicht zwischenzeitlich was getan hat-leider nicht! :-(


----------



## Tim. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

hab noch na alte bambusrute von meinem papa , die ist glaub an die 40 jahre alt, schweres teil, hängt auch nur zu dekozwecken an der wand.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*



Tim. schrieb:


> hab noch na alte bambusrute von meinem papa , die ist glaub an die 40 jahre alt, schweres teil, hängt auch nur zu dekozwecken an der wand.


 


Hallo Tim,#h

es geht aber um altes,bewährtes Gerät,dass auch heute noch
im Einsatz ist.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Oh man, fast mein gesamtes Equipment fällt hier rein.

4 alte Krack (Contact) 400 Kapselrollen. 3 Davon mit Gleitlager, die neue von 1992 mit Kugellager. Alle genial simpel und unverwüstlich mit einer absolut perfekten Bremse. :l

Meine alte Sportex Turbofan Telerute. Habe ich mir vor ca. 40 Jahren von meinem ersten gesparten Geld gekauft. Immer noch gut auf Aal.

Zur Zeit laufe ich mit einer Century Armalite Spinne am Rhein rum, 1992 (ist 1992 schon alt?) selber aufgebaut. Ebenso die beiden Sportex Kev-Carbon Pike mit alten DAM Rollen zum Schleppen auf Hecht.

Hinzu kommen noch dev. unberingte Stippen, Daiwa Jaguar Winkelpicker, Tri-Cast Diamont Match in 15 Fuß, Sportex Kev-Carbon Spin usw. alle min. 18 - 19 Jahre alt bzw. älter.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Oh man, fast mein gesamtes Equipment fällt hier rein.
> 
> 4 alte Krack (Contact) 400 Kapselrollen. 3 Davon mit Gleitlager, die neue von 1992 mit Kugellager. Alle genial simpel und unverwüstlich mit einer absolut perfekten Bremse. :l
> 
> ...


 


Da hast du ja ein paar echte Schätze dabei.Die würden von
mir auch gehegt und gefischt.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## donlotis (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Bei mir sind es zwei alte DAM Rollen: Die 550 und die 220N.
Ich liebe dieses beruhigende Tuckern der 550 beim Einholen!! :m

Außerdem habe ich noch einen alten Solvkrokken-Blinker, inzwischen neu lackiert, aber der fliegt super und fängt munter seine Fische... seit 30 (!) Jahren. Ok, die Drilling habe ich auch mal erneuert... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## zxmonaco (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Ich habe noch eine Ticamo Salmon Baitcasting die Rute hat ne Köderfühlung, da merkt man jede Schwanzbewegung des Gummis, kennt jemand die Rute, leider finde ich kein Einsatz für die Rute

Gruß Tim


----------



## Tim. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,#h
> 
> es geht aber um altes,bewährtes Gerät,dass auch heute noch
> im Einsatz ist.:m
> ...



ich weis , aber 2 von 3 bedingungen erfühlte sie :vik:  alt und bewährt |rolleyes
meine erste sielstarrute 3,30m 80gr wg (30 jahre alt) benutz ich heut auch noch aber nur auf aal, leider lösen sich die plastik einlagen langsam aus den ringen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Mitchell-Rolle 4480 (Anfang/Mitte der 80-er)
DAM Quick 550 (Ende der 70-er)
Beides Arbeitstiere vor dem Herrn - laufen wie am 1. Tag.
Quantum Energy Metall 1000 - nix wackelt und klappert auch nach all den Jahren nicht. Ungefischt aus Nachlass für 30 DM erworben.
3 ABU C3 6501 aus 1993 - noch immer für mich das Beste zum KöFi-Angeln und Karpfen-Angeln vom Boot aus.

2 DAM Salmon (irgendwas) Ruten, 3m 40-80g WG aus Mitte der 80-er. Zum Aal-Angeln noch immer ne Bank.

Die guten alten Effzett und Heinz-Blinker von DAM - bringen noch immer gute Fische.
Die guten ABU StörÖhringen Blinker aus Mitte der 90-er.
Veltic Spinner.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Habe noch einige ABU Droppen von ca.1980.
Unter anderem den 18gr. Kupfer,der mir meinen
ersten Steinbutt gebracht hat.Wird immer noch gefischt,
aber nur ohne Hängergefahr.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olaf70 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Ich hab noch eine Cormoran Match King Rute und eine Shimano X-25 Rolle, müßte beides so Anfang der 80er Jahre sein. War damals meine erste "vernünftige" Angel und hat für meine damaligen Verhältnisse als Schüler ein Schweinegeld gekostet. Die Combo ist noch heute während der Raubfischschonzeit bei jedem Angeln dabei.

Dann befindet sich noch eine Vollglasrute (1,8m lang) von etwa 1973 in Familienbesitz. Die wurde von meinem Vater beim Campingplatzkiosk in Hohwacht/Ostsee für ca. 20,-DM gekauft. Seitdem wird sie dem jeweils jüngsten Familienmitglied "vererbt". Momentan gehört sie meinem Sohn. Vorher meinem Neffen. Davor mir.

Traditionsgemäß wird mit dieser Rute der größte Zander des Jahres (also innerhalb unserer Familie) gefangen, und zwar meistens auf Tauwurm|supergri.


----------



## pennark (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Hallo, ich besitze zwei Shakespeare Sigma`s. Diese Rollen nehm ich immer noch zum Ansitzangeln. Auch beim Pilken an der Ostsee waren die schon dabei. Ebenso eine Traverse-X von Silstar, WG 40-80 Gramm und 2,40 m Länge. Hab sogar damit Seelachse bis 8 Kg am Romsdalfjord in Norge gefangen.
Gruß, pennark. :vik:


----------



## entspannt (23. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Hallo Foris,
mittlerweile stehe ich voll und ganz auf das alte Gerät. Angefangen hat alles mit einer alten Abu Multirolle. Naja und dann hat es mich gepackt, seitdem sammle ich Rolle die man ja für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke mal Brauchen könnte. Gefischt werden die alten Multis meist zum Schleppen aber auch zum Spinnfischen. Und womit gehe ich zum spinnen klar oder, der gute alte Effzett mein Lieblingsblinker.

Einen Urlaub habe ich am Schalkemehrener Maar verbracht dort lernte ich einen sehr alten sympatischen Mann kennen mit dem ich jeden Tag dann am Wasser stand und der hatte eine alte Dam 330. Als ich die Rolle einmal fischen durfte war ich verblüfft wie eine so alte Stationär Rolle die echt abgenutzt und verrantzt war noch so gut laufen konnte. Also meine nächsten Einkäufe könnt ihr euch bestimmt denken.

Im Besitzt :
1x Dam 550  (fürs grobe)
1x Dam Royal 2500 mds    (fürs Posenfischen)

1x Abu 10000     (fürs Meer)
1x Abu 8000       (Vitrine)
1x Abu 6500       (Schleppen, jerken, spinnen)
1x Abu 3500       (spinnen) 
1x Abu Mörrum 3600   (dropshot & Spinnen)

Warten tun ich noch auf ein paar die schon gekauft aber noch nicht geliefert wurden. Die müssten aber morgen oder so ankommen. 3x Dam 330

Die Dam 330 werden auch am Wochenende direkt gefischt!
Freu mich da schon drauf. 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar Glasfaserruten. Ich liebäugel mit einigen DDR Modellen die ich auch in meiner Jugend gefischt habe.

Rollen und Angeln aus meiner Jugend besitze ich leider nicht mehr, sie wurden entwendet. Seitdem kommt mir keine Angel mehr in den Keller. Die sind jetzt alle im Schlafzimmer an der Wand


----------



## angelverrückter96 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

ich hab noch ne alte DAM Gloria im Keller, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie alt die ca. ist. Hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Jose (24. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*



angelverrückter96 schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne alte DAM Gloria im Keller, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie alt die ca. ist. Hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen



wenn du mir sagst, wann die hergestellt wurde, sag ich dir, wie alt die ist :m


scherz beiseite: kannst du nicht ein foto von der einstellen, ohne wird dir wohl keiner die antwort geben können


----------



## Case (25. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*



angelverrückter96 schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne alte DAM Gloria im Keller, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie alt die ca. ist. Hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen



Die dürfte aus den 1960er Jahren sein. War damals ein wirkliches Sahnestück. Bei mir müsste auch noch irgendwo eine rumliegen. Leider in schlechtem Zustand.

Case


----------



## ernie1973 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Habe auch noch so einige "Schätzchen" aus Kinderangeltagen im Gebrauch - kurioserweise fange ich damit immer wieder, wenn ich sie denn mal mit ans Wasser nehme.

Manche Kollegen gucken & lächeln dann mal, wenn ich mit meiner Asbach-Uralt DAM-Wabbel-Spinnrute loslege - aber für Forellen und Barsche mit ´nem kleinen Blinker ist die super!

Für´s grobe Grundangeln im Rhein nehme ich teilweise auch recht abenteuerliche Uralt-Rollen & -ruten - aber zum Fischen mit 35´er Schnur und bis zu 150 g schweren Bleien an Sandstränden sind mir die feinen neuen Rollen echt zu schade - und es hat sich noch kein Aal, Wels oder Zander über die etwas grobe & laute Kurbelei mit den alten Rollen beschwert!

:vik:

Zudem haben viele der alten Ruten & Rollen eine große Erfolgsgeschichte und dadurch quasi eine Art "Erfolgs-Aura" - wenn ich an besondere Fänge oder Erlebnisse mit diesen Dingern zurückdenke!

Ernie


----------



## entspannt (28. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle alt,bewährt,unersetzlich ???*

Ich habe eine Frage zur Dam 330, da gab es zwei verschiedene Ausführungen. Eine mit einem Gehäusedeckel und eine mit Zwei. Die mit zwei hat auf jeder seite 4 Schrauben. Wann wurde die Gebaut und warum war das die erste Serie? oder ein Sondermodell?


----------

